# ACL ( Access Control List) auslesen



## kasmen (1. August 2005)

Hi Leute,

kann mir vielleicht einer von euch sagen, wie man die ACL von Windows auslesen kann?
Ich kann mir zur Zeit keine Vorstellungen machen wie ich das realisieren soll!
Ich hoffe, dass ihr eine Idee habt wie das funktionieren kann oder ob es überhaupt funktioniert!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. August 2005)

Hallo!

 Vielleicht könnte das hiermit gehen:
http://jcifs.samba.org/

 Gruß Tom


----------



## kasmen (2. August 2005)

Hey Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

dennoch bin ich immernoch nicht weiter!?
Hast du vielleicht, ganz zufällig, ein Programmbeispiel?
Wie sieht des eigentlich mit  LDAP aus? Währe es nicht einfacher, das AD über LDAP auszulesen?


----------

